# First kidding happening!!!



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

Just came home from a family walk to find Oreo in labor. I have no idea how long she's been at it. She just laid down and seems to be pushing. Normal?!?!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It probably is. Hard to say without being there.


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

He's here! I had to go in after him. He's trying to stand up. Real wobbly. Super cute. How long before he nurses?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I usually stay right with them until the kid nurses. They tend to get it after a couple frustrating minutes, lol!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job & congrats! Get kid on teat now, the sooner he gets something in tummy the better.


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

He latched on! She's a little hesitant though...


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

By she I mean mama. Ahh, mama's eating now.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Good job! What breed? Has she been licking him? For mine, the best sign of bonding is that they lick the baby clean. Has she passed the placenta?


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

She's letting him nurse more now


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

Mini-Nubian. First kidding. Young doe, 9.5 months. Breeder didn't know she was pregnant when we got her three months ago. No placenta yet, but it's hanging.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

First timers can sometimes be like "Oh what is this?!"


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It can take new mommas a bit of time. I'd recommend going out every few hours and make sure they continue to bond and baby has a full tummy. Sounds like she's gonna do great.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

happydaymomma said:


> Mini-Nubian. First kidding. Young doe, 9.5 months. Breeder didn't know she was pregnant when we got her three months ago. No placenta yet, but it's hanging.


The placenta is hanging? That is good! Leave it be. I'm glad he is nursing better now. Sometimes they take a little bit to get going.


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

nancy d said:


> First timers can sometimes be like "Oh what is this?!"


That's totally how she is! But she's definitely bonding as well. Good little mama


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats, and I need pictures


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

How sweet. I hope you will share some pictures of your new cutie when you all get your bearings. Congratulations to you and new mama goat!


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

What a handsome guy!


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

love the coloring


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

ThreeHavens said:


> It can take new mommas a bit of time. I'd recommend going out every few hours and make sure they continue to bond and baby has a full tummy. Sounds like she's gonna do great.


How will I know if he has a full tummy?


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

His tummy feels full, or at least not empty. He's nursing. And I'm watch mama pass the afterbirth right now.


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

Here's a total newbie question though... It's 49 degrees out right now... Does he need a little sweater? They're in the "barn", out of the wind, but it's got a door. I feel so silly asking this question!


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh ya, and what about the umbilical cord? Mama bit it off right after he was born, but it's pretty long... Maybe 5 inches.


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

And the barn doesn't have a door! I don't know why I said it does!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Did you dip the cord in a iodine solution when he was born? If not you need to do that. Just take a small container or cap of something , stand him up over the container and dip his cord.:baby:


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't think it is to cold for the little guy..he should be fine!


----------

